# Manual vs. automatic Voyage firmware updates



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

As I was reading through my Voyage manual I realized that I didn't have some recent features and checked the version I have. It was not the most recent but the 5.5 one. I'm assuming that automatic updates occur as long as the wireless is left on. I've had the Voyage for about a week with wireless on almost constantly and no update has come through. The "Update Your Kindle" button was grayed out. So, I decided to do the update manually with my computer. All went well, but I'm wondering why the update 5.6.1 didn't come automatically. Perhaps they go through at particular times and I missed it? I would much prefer receiving updates automatically rather than having to work with the laptop and cable.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Voyage was realeased with OS 5.5. The 5.6.1 update was only announced in the last day or so. It generally takes a few weeks for them to roll it out to all devices. Of course it will only download when connected -- probably has to be over WiFi because a full update like this is pretty big. After a few weeks, they stop sending it out, but, again, it's only been available about 24 hours.

Once on the device, it won't auto-update unless it's in sleep mode and there has to be at least 30% charge or so.

Bottom line . . . . if you'd waited a bit I'm sure it'd have come automatically. But the manual update process, as you've learned, isn't too hard.

More to the point: how are you liking the new features?  There's a discussion thread in LTK: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,200953.0.html


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks so much for all of your help, Ann. Your instructions and suggestions are always so clear and thorough. I will go to that new feature link you provided. I didn't know that that last update was so recent and thought I had missed something. Where did you learn all this stuff? I love Kboards!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mayfire said:


> Thanks so much for all of your help, Ann. Your instructions and suggestions are always so clear and thorough. I will go to that new feature link you provided. I didn't know that that last update was so recent and thought I had missed something. Where did you learn all this stuff? I love Kboards!


Well, actually, Vicki G alerted me that the updates were there . . . . and I just went searching on Amazon. And, I tend to be thorough. 

One other feature that has been discussed in the thread I referenced is that one of the illogical 'features' of the previous OS has been fixed: now whne you show collections 'on device' the books NOT on the device won't be listed. Which is a definite improvement, and, frankly, the most attractive thing to me. The other stuff I'm not sure I care that much about.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I agree with you, Ann, about the update. Before, the Collections view looked confusing and I put my organizing on hold. Then I noticed after the update that only books actually on the device were visible. Perfect! I don't want to see everything all the time. I can easily switch to the cloud for that. So, now instead of spending all that time "cleaning house," I can enjoy the new Voyage and read.


----------

